# Looking to make my own dog food for my little Zoey. Does anyone have a healthy recipe to offer?



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Because my little 4 year-old Zoey is really picky and she is also very active, she literally runs with me a good 1-3 miles, I then carry her the rest of the way. I think it would be best to make her homemade dog food, this way I know exactly what she is eating. I have never done anything like this before but since I have the time, I think she could really benefit from homemade dog food. Right now I am dealing with an acute case of tear staining. I posted about it. In all my research I think it may be the chicken. I have been giving her boiled chicken 1/4 cup 2x a day for some time now, since Oct. 31st 2021 the tear staining has gotten worse. I did take her to the vet and he said it was probably seasonal allergies but did not offer any solution or alternative. I am hoping that someone has a really good healthy, nutritious recipe that they are willing to share. Thanks. I appreciate all comments and suggestions.
peace...Sandra ( zoey's mom)


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I would work with a nutritionist, so she gets a well balanced meal. You will have to give her supplements too. 
I have nothing to offer regarding recipes. In my house, if it doesn’t fit in the microwave, we won’t eat it.
Raw feeding would be an excellent Choice, if she can handle it, or you cld always do something like the Honest Kitchen base mix and toss in your own protein.
Also, I would recommend changing up the protein source every few months, so she doesn’t develop an immune response and develop gi disease, etc.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I would suggest you cut out the chicken you supplement her kibble with and seeing if the tearstaining improves. That would help you know how to proceed.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

mss said:


> I would suggest you cut out the chicken you supplement her kibble with and seeing if the tearstaining improves. That would help you know how to proceed.


Thank you. I have decided to do the process of elimination. She has not had any chicken in two days and believe it or not her eyes are not tearing up at all, they are as dry as can be. 🤔In place of the boiled chicken and freeze dried chicken I have decided to give her the freeze dried venison. I know she loves venison because I use to cook it for her hopefully she likes it and does well on it 🤞🏽


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> I would work with a nutritionist, so she gets a well balanced meal. You will have to give her supplements too.
> I have nothing to offer regarding recipes. In my house, if it doesn’t fit in the microwave, we won’t eat it.
> Raw feeding would be an excellent Choice, if she can handle it, or you cld always do something like the Honest Kitchen base mix and toss in your own protein.
> Also, I would recommend changing up the protein source every few months, so she doesn’t develop an immune response and develop gi disease, etc.


Thank you. I am going to look into a raw diet. My sister use to give her raw venison as a treat and she loved it. I started to give it to her but I cooked it and she loved that too. Until i figure this out I have eliminated all chicken from her diet and instead I will give her the freeze dried Venison. I am hoping that she likes it and that she no longer has tear stains. Wish me luck.🤞🏽


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sanlyd said:


> Thank you. I am going to look into a raw diet. My sister use to give her raw venison as a treat and she loved it. I started to give it to her but I cooked it and she loved that too. Until i figure this out I have eliminated all chicken from her diet and instead I will give her the freeze dried Venison. I am hoping that she likes it and that she no longer has tear stains. Wish me luck.🤞🏽


Keep in mind that it takes anywhere from 8-12 weeks for an allergen to rid the body. So you wont truly know until then, and then you should start to notice a difference. Also, if you think its a chicken allergy, be aware its in everything. Treats, toothpaste, some supplements, so it’s very important to read the ingredients. I have two with food allergies. Elimination is key.
Keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## Dc1227 (Jul 18, 2018)

sanlyd said:


> Because my little 4 year-old Zoey is really picky and she is also very active, she literally runs with me a good 1-3 miles, I then carry her the rest of the way. I think it would be best to make her homemade dog food, this way I know exactly what she is eating. I have never done anything like this before but since I have the time, I think she could really benefit from homemade dog food. Right now I am dealing with an acute case of tear staining. I posted about it. In all my research I think it may be the chicken. I have been giving her boiled chicken 1/4 cup 2x a day for some time now, since Oct. 31st 2021 the tear staining has gotten worse. I did take her to the vet and he said it was probably seasonal allergies but did not offer any solution or alternative. I am hoping that someone has a really good healthy, nutritious recipe that they are willing to share. Thanks. I appreciate all comments and suggestions.
> peace...Sandra ( zoey's mom)


When we got our now 4 year old, the breeder suggested we sprinkle a little buttermilk powder in her food for the tear staining. I also gib er her tear staining chews (pet post soft tear staining chews). clears the proble,
.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Dc1227 said:


> When we got our now 4 year old, the breeder suggested we sprinkle a little buttermilk powder in her food for the tear staining. I also gib er her tear staining chews (pet post soft tear staining chews). clears the proble,
> .


I never heard of that, that is really interesting. It is going on two weeks since I stopped the chicken and it's unbelievable how much her eyes have already cleared up. She is getting absolutely no chicken at all. I do not give her store bought treats and if I do there is not a trace of chicken in them. Anything I make at home is Grain Free, Gluten Free, Sugar free no substitute sugars and 100% vegetarian. Fingers crossed but I feel like I am on the right track. Thank you.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the great update!


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Here is an update to Zoey’s acute tear staining. There has been significant improvement but she still has a little staining. I am convinced with time the stains will be completely gone. I have been using, as someone had suggested on this site, the Bausch & Lomb eye wash. I also use Spa lavish facial wash both seem to be working. Her diet consists of Stella and Chewy freeze dried lamb and she also gets Lamgurgini with pumpkin this seems to work best for her digestive system. I also had her checked out by the vet 2x. He said she is fine no ear, teeth or infection of any kind and she does not suffer from allergies as he at first suspected. I am convinced that food plays a major role in tear staining. Thank you all.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update and the good news.


----------

